# TRIGGERS ??



## PIRANHAS_RULE

Hi well today when i went to get feeders for my reds. the dude was like wanna see somthin so i was like sure he droped a feeder into the trigger tank the trigger just slaughted the feeder. he seen the net comin over the tank he was waitin right at the top for the feeder to drop in and bammmm bit him in half the very second it hit the water. anyway i was just wonderin if any1 here had 1 and if so please could i have some info on them also if you dont own 1 but no of a site or tropical fourm i can do some reserch on would be kool thanx also here is a pic of the kind that i will be lookin to get the ones the pet store has thanx alot














:smile:


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE

PIC


----------



## Croz

yea there is a very nice trigger at my LFS a niger trigger and he is the same was love him i would like to get him but salt tanks are so expensive.


----------



## piranha45

do they kill off fish their own size?


----------



## Innes

nice pic - I'm lovin' those trigger fish


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE

um the guy there said they will school with there own kind. this fish was intence like a salt water piranha. and saltwater tanks arent as much as every makes them out to be. the salt is cheep ebay has coral cheep salt bottom would be cheep filter isnt bad what else is there thats a must. mostly more time and upkeep on the tank then a piranha tank thats all. does any1 have any INFO tho please or a good fourms for salt water thanx.


----------



## Croz

they will not school well most of the time they are very aggressive. they are usualy solitary fish.


----------



## garybusey

I am an Idiot, I double posted Go down....


----------



## garybusey

Well thats a Picasso Trigger. I got one! They reach 9 inches, and can be shoaled with other fish. A full grown Picasso needs a 55g tank. I have mine in a 90, with some other fish, so no prob mixing him. Just make sure he is well fed. They are good times, My favorite of the triggers. One of the only ones you can mix with other fish! Any other questions just ask! Here's my guy, this was about a month ago...


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE

hello and yes that is the kind they have garybusey sorry just looked alil differnt in the pic i pmd you to sorry bout that i was wrong. im curious about the habits and all that kinda stuff if you dint mind PM me with any info you have thanx it would be great help. these fish are phyco but amzing. I WANT 1


----------



## Innes

PIRANHAS_RULE said:


> if you dint mind PM me with any info you have thanx it would be great help.


 NO!!! - post it here or make up a new post


----------



## garybusey

Well OK Innes, I'll post It here. OK, Firstly, reading your post, it sound like you want an Ultra agressive Trigger. Picasso's aren't what you want. IF you have a big enough tank you can put other fish with the Picasso. The Picasso is one of the least aggresive of the Trigger family. If you want carnage get a queen trigger. It will cost a bit, but worth it. But you will also need a 180g tank. The cool thing with the Picasso though is you can train it quite well. I had it alone in a 33g for a while and he was a great killer, killed tonnes of mollies. NOW, in the 90 it is WAY more diffucult to get him to kill, but thats not really what I want. But for you, if you leave him alone in a tank, he will become ultra aggresive... Your call. But if you want some tanks mates, Tangs are good and so are damsels, and other triggers.


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE

thanx for the info dude and yes it is the same kind as you have that im gona get. as for me wanten a tota killing machine thats not it i just seen this guy and he was and i thought i was kool i will be keeping him alone or possable with another 1 of its own kind cause our lfs here is buy 1 get 1 free so i thought id try it if it doesnt work i will sell 1. thanx alot dude. triggers rock


----------



## LaZy

DAM THE FISH LOOKS WERID AND UGLY AND AINT MY TYPE OF FISH
P's R BETTER
LaZy


----------



## garybusey

I aseure you, trigger s are great. He will become like a dog swimming up at the top waiting to be fed. MUCH smarter than ANY piranha. However it does lack the killing ability that P's have. Oh and Pirahna's rule, good calll on the picasso, you won't be dissapointed I'm sure not....


----------



## thePACK

assasi trigger









bursa trigger









huma-huma trigger









blue line trigger


----------



## Death in #'s

does are some sweet fish
never heard of them


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE

if youve never herd of them i recomend you go check em out at your lfs ask them to drop a feeder in they are amazing. :smile:


----------



## thePACK

yeah you don't want to get bit one neither..suckers really pack a punch..


----------



## garybusey

Nice pics pack! What site did you get those trigger pics at? I want to see a good pic of a Queen Trigger... And you have been bitten by a trigger Pack? How big a bite and fish?


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE

heres a pic of a queen trigger that you wanted. sweet fish.


----------



## garybusey

Yeah, man that thing looks good, they grow HUGE!


----------



## thePACK

yeah i've been bit by alot of fish in my life..







..i use to work at a petstore long time ago and i did serviceing for them...while doing a routine water change for one of my customers, i was fixing an air line tubing that was pulled on by a trigger(little white titan trigger)..while fixing it the trigger came out and nicked my arm..bastard... no blood was drawn..but it was tight ass pinch...

very nice queen trigger...they grow huge and and have beautiful trailers


----------

